# New Developer here!



## haxerpaylay (Jun 21, 2011)

I have started a Development team with my friend, We both know basic programing, along with other necessary android related skills. We only need to know where to get started. We want to make a ICS rom, but are totally lost at where to start? Could some other experienced developers help us out?

Devices:

Motorola Droid X
Asus Transformer
Lg Revolution
Motorola Droid 1
Motorola Cliq


----------

